# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  عضو جديد ينتظر ترحيبكم..

## عاشق العسكري

السلام عليكم 

يشرفني الانضمام اليكم 

(اعضاء شبكة الناصرة)

و ان شاء الله استفيد وافيد. 

اخوكم - عاشق العسكري-

----------


## تأبط بودره

*بانتظار مشاركاتكم*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]
الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامك لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لك .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمك ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعرك ومواضيعك ..

وآرائك الشخصية  ..

التي سنشاركك الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتك .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لك بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بك أخ ... غالي علينا ..

وأشكر لك اختيارك هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لك ..

دعواتي لك بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوك :شبكة الناصرة ..
[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

----------


## جــــــود

هًٍــًٍــًٍــًٍــًٍــًٍــًٍــًٍــًٍـلآ

وغًٍــًٍــًٍــًٍــًٍــًٍــًٍــًٍـلآ

فيكـ آخويـ  عاشق العسكري

مرحبآ بكـ عدد مآ خطتهـ الأقلآم منـ حروفـ
وبعدد مآ أزهر بالأرضـ زهور

مرحبآ ممزوجة بعطر آلـورد ورآئحة آلبخور
مرحبآ بـكـ بينـ إخـوآنكـ وأخـوآتكـ 


فنستقبلكـ بكلـ عبآرآتـ آلإستقبآلـ 
وبكلـ مآ تحتويهـ منـ معآنيـ وكلمآتـ 

يحفهآ حبـ أعضآء آلمنتدى
ونقولـ لكـ على آلرحبـ وآلسعة 
فآلصدر لكـ يتسعـ كإتسآعـ آلأرضـ 


وبوجود آسمكـ آزدهر آلمنتدى نوراً 
وغردتـ حروفنآ بعطر قدومكـ 
آتمنى أن تجد بينـ آعضآء آلمنتدى
وزهورهـ مآ يسركـ 


نتمنى لكـ أقآآآمة رآآآئعة 
فيـ ظلآلـ صفحآتنآ آلسآحرهـ 
تحيآآآآتيـ معطرة منـ عبقـ آلورد 
آلمعتقـ بآلزيزفونـ آلعآطر بعطر قدومكـ ،،،

----------


## أسير الحرمان

[IMG]http://danoona.***********/15.gif[/IMG]

----------


## alzahrani33

«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°  ®»

بــكــل حــب وإحــتــرام وشــوق
نــســتــقــبــلك ونــفــرش طــريــقــك بــالــورد
.. يسرنا تواجدك بيننا وانضمامك معنا 
.. وبكل ما تحمله معاني الشوق نتلهف لقرأة مشاركاتك ..
.. فمرحباً بك تراحيب المطر إذا هلت ..
.. وهـلا بـك عـدد نجوم السماء وأكثر ..
.. عدد ما غرد الطير ..



مرحباا فيك .. بكل كلمه ومعنى ..
وجودك زااد المنتدى .. نوراا .. وبهااء ..
وبالورد .. والبخوور .. نستقبلك .. ياا كل الغلااا ..
.. فمن قلوبنــا ..
.. نهديك



. أعطر التحيات ..
.. وأرق البسمـات ..
.. وأروع الكلمـات ..
.. وأجمـل الأمنيـات ..
.. وأغلى الهمسـات ..
وندعوك لقضـاء أحلى الأوقـات في أعذب وأرقى المنتديـات 

[IMG]http://not4sale.***********/catrose.gif[/IMG]

؛؛ ننتظر عطر اقلامك ؛؛
* و رسم احساسك *
.. وبديع فنونك..
بــوح قــلــمــك
وجــمــيــل عــبــاراتــك...

تحياتي :embarrest:

----------


## لحن الخلود



----------


## khozam



----------


## سمراء

[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Dec1/aSE60768.png[/IMG]

----------


## نور الهدى



----------


## أسرار الليل



----------


## Hussain.T



----------


## حكاية حب

عاشق العسكري
أهلاً بك بين أخوانك وأخوتك 
أتمنى لك المفيد ونتمنى منك المستفيد
أختك
حكاية حب

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## القلب المرح

[IMG]http://heart3hot.***********/5221.gif[/IMG]

----------


## كبرياء



----------


## دلوعت حبيبتي



----------


## ام الحلوين



----------


## Malamh Cute

~ عاشق العسكري  ~

*اهلاً بك بعدد ماخطت اناملك وداهمتنا خطواتك*

*ولعبت بنا ارق حروفك* 

*نحن عزيزي في منتدى سوف ننتظر دررٌك* 

*ونثرك وفكرك وابداعك بكل شوق*

*فأرجو أن يطيب لك المقام معنا*

*ويستمر تواصلك بيننــــــا*

*وتنعم بحسن رفقتنا لك*

*فلك أعذب الهمسات واجمل باقات الورد* 



             تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــاتي
   كــــــــــــــــــرزهـ ...

----------


## بلسم جروحي



----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن



----------


## شوق الربيع



----------


## سيناريو

*عانقت جدران منتدانا
عطر قدومك ... وتزيّنت
مساحاته بأعذب عبارات الود والترحيب
ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة
لكفوفـك لنخضبها جميعاً بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور
الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن نجني منهـا
إن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـارك
كالأسرة الواحدة لتثقيف بعضنا
البعض في كل المجالات
أتمنى لك قضاء
وقت ممتع
معنا*






*
*

*
**
*

----------


## اللامع

[IMG]http://img441.**************/img441/9886/234232ua2.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## عاشق العسكري

اشكركم  على هذا الترحيب الحار وان شاء الله اكون عند حسن ظنكم.

----------


## همسة ألم

أهلا أخونا محب العسكري في شبكة الناصرة الشقافية :)

----------


## alzahrani33

وكـــل عـــام وانتــم بخيــر

بــكــل حــب وإحــتــرام وشــوق

نــســتــقــبــلك ونــفــرش طــريــقــك بــالــورد

ونــعــطــر حــبــر الــكــلــمــات بــالــمــســك 

والــعــنــبــر

ونــنــتــظــر الإبــداع مــع نــســمــات الــلــيــل

وســكــونــه

لــتــصــل هــمــســات قــلــمــك إلــى قــلــوبــنــا

وعــقــولــنــا

نــنــتــظــر بــوح قــلــمــك

تــ حــــ ـيــــــ ــــا تـــــ ــيـــ

----------


## عاشق العسكري

همسة ألم

alzahrani33 

اشكركم على ترحيبكم الرائع واتمنى ان اكون اخا لكم.

----------


## بحر الشرق

حياك الله منور المنتدى بوجودك

----------


## عاشق العسكري

بحر الشرق 

مشكوووووووور اخي على الترحيب.

----------


## ساره لولو

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد الاخيار 
اهلا وسهلا بيك 
ياعاشق العسكرى نورت

----------


## دمعة قلم

عاشق العسكري اهلين خيي نورتنا وكل عام وانت بألف خير يالله لا تبخل علينا بجديدك 

نورتنا ونورة اسرتنا في شبكة الناصرة تحياتي إلك اخوك دمعة قلم

----------


## solav



----------


## أناشيد المطر



----------

